# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  خلطة فعالة للتبييض

## سنفورة

خلطة فعالة للتبييض

ملعقتين كبار عصيرليمون
4 ملاعق كبار طحينه بيضاء
3 ملاعق كبار حليب طازج
ملعقه صغيرة عسل نحل
ملعقه كبيره ماء

تخلط هذه المكونات مع بعضها وتترك على الوجه لمدة ربع ساعه ثم يغسل بالماء البارد وستلاحظين الفرق.

 :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

خلطة كتير منيحة

----------


## ورده السعاده

يسلمووووو سنفورتي خلطه كويس

----------


## roba.ahmed

شكرا عالوصفه الرائعة

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

